# South Slope Elk Hunt



## crod (Jul 18, 2013)

I am very excited to be going on my first elk hunt this fall, and am wondering if any out there might be kind enough to provide a little guidance. I will be heading to the South Slope area for the General Season Any Legal Weapon Elk Hunt, and I also have an antlerless control tag... I am not looking for anyone to give up their honey holes, or anything. I am unfamillar with the area and was hoping somebody could provide general area info to focus on for upcoming scouting trips?


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

find water and stay off the roads, never hunted the south slope but that is my best advice!


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

Which South Slope unit?


----------



## crod (Jul 18, 2013)

South Slope/ Bonanza/ Vernal/ Yellowstone
Oct 5-17: General Season Any-Bull & Antlerless Control Tags


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

There are nice areas in all of those units. You will want to narrow it down a bit. There are a lot of elk in all of them as well. I have hunted vernal and yellowstone. Bonanza is a different animal in that you are mostly hunting down at lower elevations often in Pinion/Juniper areas. And there is private lands issues down there. So you have to be careful where you hunt and make sure you have permission if hunting on private property. The Vernal and Yellowstone units can be crowded, but you can still find elk. I would say start by looking for aspen forest with a slope from 10-30%, and hunt areas like this away from roads and by water. That's where you will find elk.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I hunt this area every year and it comes with challenges. The clear cuts are starting to get too tall to hunt but there are some nice slopes to hunt. If this is your first time I recommend doing map and satellite image scouting of the land. There are a lot of logging roads and old jeep trails up there. Use them for points of reference and remember that you will be on foot. You can take ATVs up to the 9,000 foot mark but it is hiking from there. We easily do 20 plus miles on the 2nd day up there. Red cloud loop area is very very vast and tons of hunting on that side. Look on your map for certain points like Marsh peak and chimney rock. There is also some other areas like the cabins. Prepare a plan but be prepared to change it within minutes of the opener. There are several horses and inexperienced hunters up there that will mess up a good thing fast. Good luck and PM me where you maybe and I will lend a hand if we are in the same area.


----------

